
1st Smart Cloud Data Warehouse: Self-Driving and Autonomous. Numbers Check Out? - anwith1n
http://blog.panoply.io/panoply-moves-to-general-availability-on-the-worlds-first-smart-cloud-data-warehouse?utm_source=social&utm_medium=hn&utm_campaign=ga_announcement
======
Hackthepack
Whenever I see something like this that is "autonomous" I always wonder how
far that really is from what they promise.

~~~
anwith1n
We'd love for you to sign up for our free trial and let us know your feedback
- the good, bad and ugly.

~~~
HackerSam
Will do! It's just that I've heard this before. Redshift is supposedly fully
managed only that in reality it takes like a team.of engineers to get it
moving and Bigquery is supposedly serverless only that of you also want your
queries to run then you need constant tuning so excuse me for being extremely
sceptic.

~~~
yanivleven
Agree. That's why it's worth it

------
jbriner
Wow - Interesting news! I've passed this on to my team as they can use this.

------
origreenberg
Exactly the solution we were looking for!

------
kornholio
Will check it out and its viability

------
mendelovich
Looks great! very interesting.

------
mcanon7
The evolution continues...

------
miscaccountac
sharing this with the team. looks like something our team could use.

------
AlonBrody
This looks amazing!

------
tangohacker
looks pretty cool - will definitely check it out

------
avitzd
Looks great!

------
elenale
great!

